
Help humans, hack health. HealthTap Cloud developer platform open - deniseterry
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.healthtap.com&#x2F;
Check out APIs + SDKs for access to infrastructure, content, data, and digital services for health app developers, powered by HealthTap&#x27;s Health Operating System (HOPES) Modules incl. Telemedicine, Health 
Data Exchange, Population Health Insights, Trusted Content, Clinical CRM
API Reference: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.healthtap.com&#x2F;reference
Dev guides: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.healthtap.com&#x2F;
======
chefjeshue
A savage development for a savage Health company and concept. This will lead
to great advancements in healthcare

------
healthhacker
Looks like an amazing resource to power health app development

------
KaylaHealth
Amazing work to push health technology forward!

------
007BondJames
Pretty amazing set of resources for health app development. Could really open
up and speed up development.

------
007BondJames
Pretty amazing infrastructure - great opportunity for developers interested in
health.

------
SuperGalactic
Powerful stuff.

------
HTDawn78
Love it

------
iregina
YES!

------
quantum3k
sweeeeeet

